# Winemakers Magazine 2012 Conference



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2011)

Talking to a Representative from Winemakers Magazine this morning he confirmed the 2012 conference will be on the East Coast this year at Cornell University’s campus June 1 & 2, 2012. This is in the Finger Lakes Region.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2011)

Little typo there chief. 

Was wondering when they would do the East coast after 2 years in a row on the West coast.

You going to go?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2011)

It would be nice to go. Will have to see what my schedule is then.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's my birthday weekend.


----------



## jacksmith (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm planning to attend. I believe tickets will go on sale in early November. According to the web site, "Full details and registration information will be in the December-January issue of WineMaker and posted on winemakermag.com November 1."


----------



## PeterH (Sep 30, 2011)

Damm this is close to home... May have to put something in the calendar.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 30, 2011)

I read that a week or so ago and may have to make the 300 mile trip over there, but it is a bad time of year to go...............


----------

